# Sponsor IGF-1???



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Did anyone has test our sponsor IGF`s peptides? I have read today so many good reviews about them including their IGF-1 that makes me wonder if someone in here has tested or planing on test this MP peptides. All I read about them just good stuff and not even one bad review just one guy complaining on overdose which I won`t complain on that. :-B


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

I say go with the des for now until someone shows blood work proving the lr3 is great!!  not because MP doesn;t have a good rep for quality but because many of the other peptide companies have been testing out like shit!


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Yeah that was my point to test another one lr3, but got you bro. I just thinking on what is going on no one test had being showing good numbers that worth the money for this particular IGF.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 30, 2012)

Don't get me wrong peptides are alright.  But if you wanna boost igf get some rips.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 30, 2012)

Ya price vs benefits, id just go with rips


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2012)

i wonder if anyone out there is producing real LR3.....


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Don't get me wrong peptides are alright.  But if you wanna boost igf get some rips.


 


Lulu66 said:


> Ya price vs benefits, id just go with rips



I got that clear ....BUT I can`t afford GH for a min of 6 months at this time. Thats why I`m looking at the alternative is out there. Trust me guys I WILL LOVE  TO GET MY HANDS ON SOME RIPS!!!!!!.


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i wonder if anyone out there is producing real LR3.....


Yes are tracking me on my question, will be a good to know if anyone really has a good lr3 product.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be trying some lr3 soon but it will not be from a sponsor. I'm goin with Ripnovus from Riptropin. It's not crazy expensive so I'd suggest you go that route as well. If someone has a quality lr3 it'd be Riptropin


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 1, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> I will be trying some lr3 soon but it will not be from a sponsor. I'm goin with Ripnovus from Riptropin. It's not crazy expensive so I'd suggest you go that route as well. If someone has a quality lr3 it'd be Riptropin



Are you going to log on this Ripnovus??


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 1, 2012)

From everything ive seen/read SRC's LR3 **should** be pretty good.  they have testing results from each of their batches posted on their site.  MP would prolly be the next place id order it from.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> From everything ive seen/read SRC's LR3 **should** be pretty good.  they have testing results from each of their batches posted on their site.  MP would prolly be the next place id order it from.



So you will be testing the MP LR3???


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So you will be testing the MP LR3???



no....  SRC... soon,....well hopefully


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> no....  SRC... soon,....well hopefully



Ok GM thnx bro. I will like to see those results...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

anyone else ordering LR3 and testing it??  really dont want to be the guinea pig, will be in pct shortly and need all the help i can get.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

This thread is kinda old but i want to add some IGF-1 lr3 into my rip cycle and i cant afford the riponovous prices right now.

If anyone was ordered from MP and tried their IGF since this thread i would greatly appreciate some feedback. Really interested in adding in the IGF into my rip cycle just for the first few months. Then i might ride it out just with the rips for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 14, 2012)

Got some mp igf 1 long, going to take it and get bloods this week


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> Got some mp igf 1 long, going to take it and get bloods this week



is this still happening?  curious?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah waiting til my pct which us soon


----------

